# hack fx box to batteries?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it possible to hack the Christmas Tree fx box (or lightning box) to run from batteries instead of ac cord?

I'm thinking I may be able to save a few bucks by using this for a mouth controller instead of the scary terry board.

If not, does anyone else have a cheap alternative?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/MK114

I just found that. I wonder if that would work better?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bryce, 
Those circuits are built to transfer AC loads intermittently based on a gate signal from a sound source. In other words, no, it will not work for DC batteries.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a DC unit:

http://www.apogeekits.com/color_organ_light_kit.htm

You can replace the LEDs with a relay, but you may need to up the value of R9.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Sickie-

Are you trying to just go portable? Otherwise, just connect the leads going to the mouth motor to a wal-wart of the proper voltage, and plug that into the fx unit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know about that one Uncle, but thanks for the tip. You hit the nail on the head about going portable.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bradbaum said:


> Here is a DC unit:
> 
> http://www.apogeekits.com/color_organ_light_kit.htm
> 
> You can replace the LEDs with a relay, but you may need to up the value of R9.


The most a HS-425bb servo can take is 6v. So what resister would I need to knock 9v down to 6v?

Also, anyone have any good place to order an earphone socket? I think I would have to replace the mic with that.

In place of the LEDs I'll put in a servo connector. Does hitec have to have all three pins, or is it able to work on two?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Servos require a string of pulses to tell them what position to go to, you could drive a toy motor with the color organ circuit but not a true servo.

Look at the scary terry board sold by cow to drive a servo with audio:

http://www.cowlacious.com/ScaryTerry.htm

but you already knew about that board.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yepper. Trying to find a cheaper alternative. I ordered the 
http://www.apogeekits.com/color_organ_light_kit.htm kit. Maybe I can a cheap motors to run from it. I wonder if servocity has any that would work...

Nope. Just checked....


----------

